# 2021 City Nature Challenge



## CommanderBacon (May 1, 2021)

(I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place but I really couldn't figure out the best place for it and field trips seemed the most appropriate.)

This weekend is the 2021 City Nature Challenge! All you have to do is download the iNaturalist app, go outside, and start logging observations in your neighborhood. You don't even have to go anywhere special - you can log spiders on your porch, squirrels in your tree, etc. It's a fun, friendly competition to log urban nature in your area. If you don't know what something is, all you need to do is upload a photo, and others will identify it for you!

I hope you take part. It's really fun!

Here's the website: https://citynaturechallenge.org/

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## viper69 (May 1, 2021)

I will log my Ts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (May 1, 2021)

Right. Birds wearing gas masks. The only serious signs of urban wildlife are around 02:00 when the $3 hookers have all been taken (do they count as wildlife?) and the rats come out of the canals and drainage ditches in force. Counted around 100 one night.
One oddity, a 'did we really see that?' moment. A dog dodged through traffic in front of us to go down to the canal while we circled the block looking for a parking place. On our next trip around the dog was sitting on the side of the road looking for a break in traffic to return home, a huge fish in it's mouth. The No Fishing signs hadn't been translated into dog.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

